# Wanted: Enicar Sherpa Guide



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Looking for a vintage Enicar Sherpa Guide Mark 1,2 or 3 with a black dial. Nothing exceptionally rough and must have the correct handset etc.

Ta!


----------

